# My Custom Co2 system build.



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings fine gents,

I recently finish my Co2 build and would like to know what you guys think of it. There is also a slide of adding a Verner handle that gives you extra precision. The handle is well worth it and it makes adjusting the Co2 a breeze.

List of parts -
Concoa 312
Swagelok S metering valve 
Swagelok Verner Handle 
SMC Stainless steel DC solenoid valve
SS Swagelok fittings Elbow 1/4 - 1/8 NPT

Find a regulator for a cheap price, always make an offer to the seller. You will be surprise how low they can go. 








=======








=======
Fittings, Needle valve and Verner handle








=======
The needle valve








=======
Handle








=======








=======








=======
Solenoid w/ fitting








=======
=======
Big Bro, meet small bro








=======








=======
Putting the handle on








The panel mount nut can be removed or left on








=======
The stationary counter








=======
The rotating cap








The top cover








=======









=======
=======
=======
Done








=======









=======
=======
=======
Flash








=======
No flash


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

looks great!! why do you need a second one?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

You shouldn't use teflon tape, you're asking for little pieces to get clogged in your regulator or solenoid or needle valve


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

GAT said:


> looks great!! why do you need a second one?


I had some left over fittings and solenoid, so I made an offer on ebay for a regulator. I got it pretty cheap, it's in near mint condition.



TorontoPlantMan said:


> You shouldn't use teflon tape, you're asking for little pieces to get clogged in your regulator or solenoid or needle valve


^ Thanks for the advice,


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

No problem, look cool though.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

Out of curiousity where did you get the Swagelok S metering valve? How much?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

You an get the S series on ebay, search for swagelok or nupro, runs around 20-30 used, I had to special order mine.

But anyways, if you guys find a Parker HR series 3, I recommend that over the S. It's a very precise metering valve that retails for 200- 250 ish Stainless steel (there is also a waiting period) The metering valve was selling new on ebay for 21 bucks.

All the stock is sold, so you have to ask around for any extras.

It's the one pictured here,


----------



## Business_biryani (Jan 31, 2014)

Very nice setup


----------

